# Uneven cheese rounds



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

What causes this? The thickness of the cheese is about 1/4 inch thinner than the rest. I have several with similar cratering. Looks like a wine bottle rested on it, but I know nothing did.









I have a few that for some reason or another fell like a bad soufflÃ©. They came out of the press ok.

We just learned that we are supposed to be "working our cheese cave" (and turning the aging cheese weekly). I suspect that was an issue. I can not tell a difference between the flat and thick part.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

DW solved the mystery for us when she saw me weighting down the cheese in the brine with a saucer. I had done similar to the lopsided ones, and they left a lasting impression. I just forgot about doing so.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a great cheese!


----------

